# Saving environment from the environmentalists-bear's view



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=4172376


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Interesting and funny story. Not sure though the meaning of the title of the post?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Interesting and funny story. Not sure though the meaning of the title of the post?


Just messing with you, generally the pot fans can be sometimes considered those who are also considered enviros, the bear was trying to save the environment from them, that was Rep James Hansen's famous line.


----------

